# cedar siding staining questions



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

stain all sides 1coat, stain all cut ends.You would be better off using 5/4 trim so the siding doesn't project pass the face of the trim or you can pack out the 1x4

as far as caulking 2 ways you can do it first of all make sure you put an extra layer of tar paper under your corners and window and door trim about 6'' past the edge of your trim

you could back caulk which is caulking the trim and laying your siding into it ,this is a nice clean detail but your cuts have to be right on
Or install the siding a little shy of the trim maybe 1/8'' and use a high quality polyurethane caulk either clear or a cedar color and caulk the seam keying into that 1/8'' space

dont caulk your but joints put a 6''x8'' pc of tar paper behind the joint overlaping the previous course of siding so any water that makes it thru the joint will find its way out the previous course
finallly let the caulking setup then apply 2nd coat of stain good luck post some pic when your done

this link will help

http://www.wrcla.org/


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for your reply, you answered several questions I had about the install.
You seem very knowledgable about siding.
By packing out the 1x4 do you mean space it out with another layer of sheathing material?
Also my bevel siding has a rough and smooth side, I hadn't decided for sure which side I would have showing, will the rough side accept stain properly?
I would really like the cedar to stay the same original color if possible.
I am really confused with so many stain choices, I was hoping to spend around $20 a gallon, do you have any good suggestions on brands of semi transparent, I will be going with a natural cedar color.
thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the funny thing about cedar is its graded on the smooth face but it holds finish better on the rough face.I like my trim to be at least 1/4'' proud of the thickest part of the overlap of the siding,if you decide to caulk the joint it helps to keep your caulking off the face of the trim. 20.00 a gallon? hmm i would go with the best you can afford especially with a transparent stain and i would get a stain with a mildewcide


this job has a combination of different cedar products,aluminum trim,Cabot's new cedar semi transparent i believe

you can see in the 2nd pic the heavey hand splits go a little past the trim?try not to do that lol

oh 1 more thing i would use all stainless steel nails


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice looking job on the house you posted.
I imagine the mitered corners are tricky, I will not attempt this on my job.
I already ordered up my stainless nails.
About what you call packing, what do you use to space out the 1x4s?
I was planning on about 1-2 inches overlap on my siding what is the best? or minimum?
thanks

Oh yeah what about water based verses oil based?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i usually just use 1/4 rips of 2x anything i wouldn't go under 1 1/2'' with the lap and don't nail 2 PCs at the same time hold your nails up to miss the top edge of your last course if you go to that link i gave you and follow their instructions as best you can you ll be OK good luck


if you want to do a first class job you can check into doing a rainscreen detail


----------

